# A sad day for martial arts.



## twendkata71 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Karate pioneer and founder of the American karate associate and American karate systems Ernest Leib was killed in a train accident in Germany on his way to teach at a seminar. He was an excellent teacher and competitor.*
*Also, Jujitsu pioneer and karate practitioner GM Michael Pasquale Sr. passed away. He was soke of the Yoshitsune Jujitsu style. And was a pioneer in spreading martial arts.*
*Both will be sadly missed by the martial arts community.*


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2006)

.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Sep 26, 2006)

-----------


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 26, 2006)

My condolences.


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 26, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 26, 2006)

*.*


----------



## searcher (Sep 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 26, 2006)

My condolences to his closest friends and family.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 26, 2006)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 26, 2006)

.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 26, 2006)

.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 26, 2006)

....
RIP
:asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Carol (Sep 26, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 26, 2006)

A Great Loss!

:asian:


----------



## pstarr (Sep 26, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Shotochem (Sep 27, 2006)

.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 27, 2006)

.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 27, 2006)

Truly a sad day. Soke Michael  DePasquale Sr. was a true pioneer and I know he had been ill for quite some time.  My condolences to the Yoshitune Family and Depasquale family.

I did not know of Ernest Leib, Sensei but my condolences to his family and friends also.

:-(


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 28, 2006)

.


----------



## JasonASmith (Sep 30, 2006)

.....:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 30, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## xMarishltenx (Sep 30, 2006)

my condolonces too...

... my interest got piqued by our post though... my friends aunt and uncle were killed in a train accident in Germany not long ago, so i guess that was the one. Wow. Small world indeed.


----------

